

Nina Paley passes on Netflix DRM and thousands of dollars - rpledge
http://blog.ninapaley.com/2010/04/23/turning-down-netflix/

======
inferno0069
I don't see the point in avoiding Netflix's DRM here. It's just on the content
stream between Netflix's servers and Netflix's client software. Furthermore,
once the stream has arrived at whatever device you're using to play the movie,
Netflix then helpfully strips the DRM and decodes the stream to whatever
output you want. I can play movies from Netflix on my computer or on my Wii
and either will happily use a large variety of unprotected outputs (VGA,
S-Video, etc.)

~~~
jmount
Part of the point was they wouldn't even let her add a credit that had a non-
DRM url. So it sounds like she didn't want to perpetuate the myth that DRM is
the whole world and the only legitimate distribution venue.

~~~
mortenjorck
It seems like a strange application of Netflix's "no bumpers" policy. Unless
this was only regarding a pre-roll card—perhaps both parties could still come
to an agreement if Nina were to add this disclaimer to the credit roll
instead?

------
blaix
I never buy video with DRM, but I love Netflix's streaming service. I think
the DRM backlash is getting so rabid that people are blinded to an actual,
legitimate use for it, which I think in Netflix's case it is.

